# Should nipple tweaks be banned?



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Last night, the sacred nipple tweak basically won the fight for Garcia....he was going in against a guy with alot more experience, more technical standup, and more power....yet when he turned up the riddum, he mauled Jens....

First it was GSP, then it was Rashad, then Jardine who did it not perfectly so he only got mediocore results, and now Leonard Garcia....

so my question to you, is should it be banned? it's obviously unfair to those who haven't learned the art of nipple tweaking...:dunno:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

It is an unfair advantage... They should ban it immidietly! It's like taking 'roids!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The absolutely scary thing about Garcia was that he actually did a double-double twist. Both hands- both nips and at 2 separate times- thereby doubling his riddum output. That's beyond scary- and hence why Pulver's corner should have thrown in the towel during the staredown.​ 
2 things I'm worried about-​ 
#1- 3 double twists and your opponent's head explodes via nipple death ray.​ 
#2- 2 equally matched opponents perform the nipple twist at exactly the same moment and:






 
The entire arena blows up. ​


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

It's so true. The nipple tweak is the key and people are catching on.

It's getting scarier and scarier by the day.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Banned? I think it should be a requirement.

How long till the women catch on?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Walker said:


> The absolutely scary thing about Garcia was that he actually did a double-double twist. Both hands- both nips and at 2 separate times- thereby doubling his riddum output. That's beyond scary- and hence why Pulver's corner should have thrown in the towel during the staredown.​
> 2 things I'm worried about-​
> #1- 3 double twists and your opponent's head explodes via nipple death ray.​
> #2- 2 equally matched opponents perform the nipple twist at exactly the same moment and:
> ...


Agreed. If this keeps up it will bring about the apocalypse... :confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

How do you know the women haven't already caught on, and do it before they step into the octagon?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

should submit this to the MythBuster, and have them test this theory. :dunno:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> How do you know the women haven't already caught on, and do it before they step into the octagon?


I think that is why Shaw was looking over the towel at Gina...she was tweaking


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

gives an unfair riddum advantage. shouldn't be allowed


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This may ruin the whole sport. Eventually everyone will catch on and nipple tweaking will be used by the masses. I mean, it'll eventually be two guys nipple tweaking, then ending up figthing to a draw because of their insane power. 

I'm worried about the future of our sport...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the worst thing if people like lawyers started to use the tweak. They would of course become unstoppable and anyone in a case against them surely would fail just by having flaccid nipples. Question though, if two people tweak, do they cancel each other out?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I always tweak my nipples before I post. I tweak before I kiss my wife (Thankyou GSP!)

I'm surprised considering the furor of Justin Timberlake tweaking Janet Jackson - that America is not yet up in arms about all the nipple tweaking going on in MMA today. I'm Shocked!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm pretty confident, that Obama did some tweaking before the election day.


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Nipple tweaks are 4 and 0 btw...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a totally opposing view. Nipple tweaking isn't an unfair advantage, it's like some people have better training facilities or nutrition. What needs to be done is better promotion of nipple tweaking so more fighters can reap the benefits of it.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

aimres said:


> Banned? I think it should be a requirement.
> 
> How long till the women catch on?


OH MY---didnt think of that--- I must agree with this comment---uuuuu the thoughts, LOL.

O


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe NSAC is going to impose a limit of only 1 circular twist of the nipples before each fight. Also, there will be random aerola sample testing post fight as well. I think this is fair :dunno:

Discuss


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Its not just the tweak, its Greg Jackson and his gym. They have some kind of secret. Their fighters just keep winning and are getting better. Last night it was Donald Cerrone and Leonard Garcia.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I believe NSAC is going to impose a limit of only 1 circular twist of the nipples before each fight. Also, there will be random aerola sample testing post fight as well. I think this is fair :dunno:
> 
> Discuss


LOL, YOU Sir ARE OUT OF CONTROL, LOL :thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

It is getting annoying and I hope the next person that does it loses (as long as it is not Rashad or GSP since they are some of my favorite fighters)


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

The Legend said:


> It is getting annoying and I hope the next person that does it loses (as long as it is not Rashad or GSP since they are some of my favorite fighters)


I know what you mean i think it makes them look like fn homos or something doesnt make any since. I dont want to see dudes playing with themselves.:confused03:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> I know what you mean i think it makes them look like fn homos or something doesnt make any since. I dont want to see dudes playing with themselves.:confused03:


They aren't _playing with themselves_, they're giving props to the gym they come from. I know it may be odd, but tweaking the nips is the same thing as someone tugging on the ear to show their kids they love them. I honestly see no problem with it, and as far as I'm concerned, it's been doing nothing but winning.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> I know what you mean i think it makes them look like fn homos or something doesnt make any since. I dont want to see dudes playing with themselves.:confused03:


it is an old Kung Fu good luck charm, no need to go all homophobe


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

With the success this thing gets, it's not long before someone goes in there and starts spanking the ol monkey for some pre fight mojo


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

As long as they don't start rubbing ice on them in the octagon I think it will be fine. Those things could slice you open.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Forrest seems like the dude to break the streak. And by that I mean, doing it as well (canceling out its powers)


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Rob Emerson has permanent nipple tweak.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

In Soviet Russia nipples tweak you.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> In Soviet Russia nipples tweak you.





Ebc_Kyle said:


> Rob Emerson has permanent nipple tweak.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhTiJEYqqY8&feature=related


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol You know you loved it. Also rofl at the video.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

this thread is pure gold hahaah


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

hope gina carano starts doing the nipple tweak:thumb02:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone have the Donald Cerrone fight? I want to see if he did the nipple twist since he is from Greg Jackson's gym and he won he fight against Razor Rob.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

As long as they don't tweak something else, I'm fine with it.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, they suck. and if they're not banned, they should definitely be frowned upon. Like if the crowd were to get involved and start booing. Either way, it's impossible not to see it as a cheap shot.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes the Nip tweaks do seem to be quite powerful the question is how much and how many times it can be done. Also does the size of the nipple being tweaked matter or is more to do with the force at which it is tweaked. Can it be done before every round or is there a limited supply of "juice" that one has. Far to many questions are raised on the nipple tweaking phenomenon so as of now i believe the rules need to accommodate this. 

I beleive that 1 point should be deducted from the round score for each nipple tweaked. 

Also Nipple tweaks should be banned in championship fights because everyone knows championships "need to be won on your own".


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you imagine if he started tweaking those milk-duds?











Look out Fedor!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He could tweak those with his mouth they are so saggy.
Then mma viewership would double - on the internet at least.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a little known fact outside the world of women's MMA that certain sports bras provide subtle, yet sustained tweaking action.


----------

